# New year meet



## Johnnygm7lsi (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi All, Just wondering if there is ever a New Year meet up in Scotland or is it only England that has one, I`m sure I read about one up the the north but it was not well attended, I can`t remember where it was.


----------



## DavidB963 (Nov 18, 2015)

We are off to a site.  We booked and paid before buying the motorhome and cannot get money back.

Next year not booked,   going to play in the wild


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Nov 18, 2015)

We don't mind meeting up for new year, some organising something ?


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Nov 18, 2015)

DavidB963 said:


> We are off to a site.  We booked and paid before buying the motorhome and cannot get money back.
> 
> Next year not booked,   going to play in the wild



Had to think about that one David, I take it you booked while you had the caravan


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Nov 18, 2015)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> We don't mind meeting up for new year, some organising something ?



I had hoped to do the Wheel for our first one, but we have an 80th birthday this weekend, not mine!!! , hopefully get to the next one


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Nov 18, 2015)

Were definitely going away for the new year, weather permitted, if someone wants to get something sorted out that's great we will go with that


----------



## DavidB963 (Nov 18, 2015)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> Had to think about that one David, I take it you booked while you had the caravan



Yep we have done Christmas and Hogmanay in the 'van for about 16 years or more. 

Dave


----------



## 5andy (Nov 18, 2015)

We normally go somewhere for new year. Last year it was Inverness and Aviemore the year before. We actually considered St Andrews this year if we dont return to Inverness. Happy to have a coversation about it at the weekend in Falkirk Jim.
Sandy.


----------



## 2cv (Nov 18, 2015)

Likewise we may be interested. Can only suggest Otter Ferry if not too many interested and they are open. Maybe the wheel again if not, but it would be nice to have somewhere indoors available.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Nov 19, 2015)

5andy said:


> We normally go somewhere for new year. Last year it was Inverness and Aviemore the year before. We actually considered St Andrews this year if we dont return to Inverness. Happy to have a coversation about it at the weekend in Falkirk Jim.
> Sandy.



Sounds like a plan sandy, will have a blether about it over the weekend


----------



## The laird (Nov 19, 2015)

*New year meet suggestion*

Don't know if it's any good but 
Stair arms hotel  on A7 they could give a function room ,and parking ,( just a thought for folks from down south) to get to


----------



## angelaa (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi.  We are in Lancashire, and were thinking we would love to go to scotland for new year.  We would be interested in meeting up somewhere.


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Nov 19, 2015)

angelaa said:


> Hi.  We are in Lancashire, and were thinking we would love to go to scotland for new year.  We would be interested in meeting up somewhere.



Hopefully near a beach, and I can assist your hubby with the fishing LOL


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Nov 19, 2015)

A beach destination sounds good


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Nov 19, 2015)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> A beach destination sounds good



Fish n rabbit stew


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Nov 19, 2015)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> Fish n rabbit stew



Lol something fluffy with a fishy smell ha ha


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Nov 19, 2015)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> Lol something fluffy with a fishy smell ha ha



Quality


----------



## The laird (Nov 19, 2015)

runnach said:


> Typo Gordon, The Stair Arms is on the A68, just south of Pathead, for a reference point on the map.



Terry I'm a twat of course it is


----------



## Rory S (Nov 19, 2015)

runnach said:


> Typo Gordon, The Stair Arms is on the A68, just south of Pathead, for a reference point on the map.



Indeed &#55357;&#56842;  If this goes ahead me and the dragon may well pop up for an hour or so,the van won't be ready by then but be nice to meet a few folk......we'll bring a cake &#55356;&#57218;


----------



## DavidB963 (Nov 21, 2015)

Change of plans.

Last night over a dram or two SWMBO suddenly decides she does not want to go to Tarland.  Phoned the site and they have a bookings waiting list. so getting money back.
So if this goes ahead will possibly be there,

If not I'll be planning a Christmas/Hogmany tour :dance::have fun:

Dave


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Nov 21, 2015)

OK it's looking like we're going to have to get a destination sorted. Keep the suggestions coming


----------



## mitch7880 (Nov 23, 2015)

*new year meet*

kinghorn car park behind carousel pub its open at the bells and theres the loony dook new years morning you wont need to skinny dipp jim just jump intheres room for a lot of vans/paul


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Nov 23, 2015)

Sounds good mate


----------



## sinner (Nov 23, 2015)

Dunbar, Burntisland (not sure how many) there is a few places along the Fife coast, the only thing I will say is better close to the coast and not to far north, just for the weather point  I personally would vote for stair arms


----------



## mitch7880 (Nov 23, 2015)

*new year meet*

i forgot to say its not the pubs car park its council /paul


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Nov 23, 2015)

mitch7880 said:


> i forgot to say its not the pubs car park its council /paul



Is it a big one ? How many vans would it fit ? 
Might end up with around 10 vans or so


----------



## mitch7880 (Nov 23, 2015)

*new year meet*

it will hold about 20 vans there is a small no parking signe but i have been going there for the last 4 years no problems/paul


----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 23, 2015)

*New Year Meet*



mitch7880 said:


> it will hold about 20 vans there is a small no parking signe but i have been going there for the last 4 years no problems/paul



Would it be possible if Ann and myself attended this meet? I think I can possibly make it without using a SatNav 

Rae & Ann


----------



## angelaa (Nov 23, 2015)

We were hoping it might be a little nearer the borders.  Especially if the weather is bad.  The borders for us is a good 3 hours.


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Nov 23, 2015)

Sango Sands is offering free camping all over the winter, if you want hookup its optional £4 per night 

https://vimeo.com/45756091


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Nov 23, 2015)

I found that one on here  Sites which have Rally Fields or cater for Rallies - UK Camp Site Articles


----------



## 5andy (Nov 23, 2015)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> I found that one on here  Sites which have Rally Fields or cater for Rallies - UK Camp Site Articles



Happy to go anywhere really.

Sango Sands is a fantastic location but perhaps a bit too far North (on a single track road)for this time of year. But would go.

The list of sites willing to take rallies is worth a closer look.

I actually drove past the Stair Arms today and looks a great hotel and would be happy to go there. The only downside is that it is a bit isolated with a busy main road on the doorstep.

For me, Kingston sounds a perfect location if we are not going to upset the local council. (and we dont have to skinny dip!) It sounds like a nice alternative to St Andrews. Thanks for putting it forward Paul, maybe a good place to go back to with friends.

Sandy


----------



## 5andy (Nov 23, 2015)

..............er that would be Kinghorn.
Apologies.
Sandy


----------



## Tornface (Nov 23, 2015)

*Hogmanay meet?*

Hey I am new to this site but we are planning on being away in the van for Hogmanay in Scotland. If there is a gathering happening anywhere give us a shout!


----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 23, 2015)

5andy said:


> Kingston sounds a perfect location



Hello Sandy,
You had me going there....I'm thinking Jamaica 

Rae & Ann


----------



## Tornface (Nov 23, 2015)

runnach said:


> There will be enough "tornfaces" without adding any more.........lol............kiddin mate!



Lol!


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Nov 23, 2015)

Kingston, Is that wild camping in the council car park opposite the white house with the anchor outside


----------



## 5andy (Nov 23, 2015)

streetsleeper said:


> Hello Sandy,
> You had me going there....I'm thinking Jamaica
> 
> Rae & Ann



I think I was too Rae! Wishful thinking.


----------



## 5andy (Nov 23, 2015)

runnach said:


> Couple year back we booked in here with van fir New Year Thurston Manor , Dunbar Campsites, Lothian
> 
> I had to cancel, due to aweful weather and, storm damage to house. Previous year, we used a sister site at Wooler, which had decent facilities. Thurston Manor (link site) has good facilities, I'm happy to give them a call tomorrow for further info and cost?


Hi Runnach
As it is new year I feel we need to get this right and I am happy to pay if it makes it so. Got to be cheaper than Jamaica!  It would be helpful if you could find out the details.
Sandy.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 23, 2015)

5andy said:


> I think I was too Rae! Wishful thinking.



Hello Sandy,
I'm already gone.

[video=youtube_share;GvDZ8U-7A1A]https://youtu.be/GvDZ8U-7A1A?list=RDGvDZ8U-7A1A[/video]

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 23, 2015)

runnach said:


> Couple year back we booked in here with van fir New Year Thurston Manor , Dunbar Campsites, Lothian



Likewise with this location, we certainly have no problems attending.

Rae & Ann


----------



## 2cv (Nov 23, 2015)

Just tried Thurston Manor website for New Year and it says no availability.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 23, 2015)

2cv said:


> Just tried Thurston Manor website for New Year and it says no availability.



Looks like it's Jamaica in Fife: I'm sure it's early days and a compromise will be reached. Oh, by the way, the locals of Kinghorn are known as Horners; need I say any more 

Rae & Ann


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Nov 24, 2015)

streetsleeper said:


> Would it be possible if Ann and myself attended this meet? I think I can possibly make it without using a SatNav
> 
> Rae & Ann



If we get a destination sorted no probs


----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 24, 2015)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> If we get a destination sorted no probs



Hello Jim,
So now it's not a matter of 'if' it's just a matter of 'where': I can see the light at the end of the tunnel.....I just hope it's not a train coming the other way 

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 24, 2015)

runnach said:


> I'll keep you posted when I receive a reply.



Thanks for taking the time to do this, it is very much appreciated.

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 24, 2015)

5andy said:


> Got to be cheaper than Jamaica!



Hello Sandy,
Know what you're saying, there's a cheaper resort just up the coast from Kinghorn called Thailand.....BURNTisland 

Rae & Ann


----------



## DavidB963 (Nov 25, 2015)

If this is the destination I will drop out to far South for me in Winter.

Dave


----------



## 5andy (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi,  Christine and I would be happy to commit if this is the destination. If the roads are bad they are bad whereever you go. S.


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Nov 25, 2015)

I just came across Thorntonloch Caravan Site, closed for the winter but they may allow is in Thorntonloch Caravan Park


----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 25, 2015)

runnach said:


> right next door to Torness nuke station, you'll have a nice glow well before the drinks commence



That's excellent news, I'll see if I can buy a cardboard box from them; well it'll be the cheapest microwave I'll ever buy.....OK I'll get my coat.

Rae & Ann


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Nov 27, 2015)

I notice on Thurston web site you can only have up to 2 dogs


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Nov 27, 2015)

runnach said:


> I haven't looked mate, how many do you have?



Only 3, whippets


----------



## mitch7880 (Nov 27, 2015)

*new year meet*

ill take 1for a couple of nights if need be if things work out if you wont  to thay dont need to no


----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 27, 2015)

runnach said:


> No news to date from Thurston Manor. I'll chase them up on Monday.



Thanks for keeping us informed, all your hard work is appreciated.

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Nov 27, 2015)

mitch7880 said:


> ill take 1for a couple of nights if need be if things work out if you wont  to thay dont need to no



Ann and myself wouldn't have a problem either. Having said that it might be a tad cosy but, hey ho, she can always sleep on the floor 

Rae & Ann


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Nov 27, 2015)

mitch7880 said:


> ill take 1for a couple of nights if need be if things work out if you wont  to thay dont need to no



Thanks for that, the wife would be happy boarding me out for 2 nights, I can just imagine the response if I suggested doing that with her Bairns LOL


----------



## StreetSleeper (Dec 1, 2015)

I noticed this thread now has gone awfully quiet, does anyone know what the plan of action is, are we still looking for a venue or confirmation from the site owners?.............only asking.

Rae & Ann


----------



## 5andy (Dec 1, 2015)

I assume we are all waiting for Thurston Manor to come back but the silence is ominous. We maybe need to think about a plan B.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Dec 1, 2015)

I think terry is waiting on some details from Thurston manor


----------



## StreetSleeper (Dec 1, 2015)

5andy said:


> I assume we are all waiting for Thurston Manor to come back but the silence is ominous. We maybe need to think about a plan B.



Hello Sandy,
Plan B? Sounds interesting; is that the same as a trap door in a canoe, or my favourite, an ejector seat in a helicopter?
Moving right along, as I mentioned before, we've got the date (same every year), we just need the venue.

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Dec 1, 2015)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> I think terry is waiting on some details from Thurston manor



Hello Jim,
Looks like we'll just have to wait and see, I'm sure something will come up.

Rae & Ann


----------



## 2cv (Dec 1, 2015)

I think the Stair Arms was mentioned earlier as a possible.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Dec 1, 2015)

2cv said:


> I think the Stair Arms was mentioned



Not 100% sure on the venue but I do remember somebody mentioning a location on the 68; I'm easy whatever location is chosen. If push comes to shove there's still Kinghorn or even St Andrews to fall back on.

Rae & Ann


----------



## 2cv (Dec 1, 2015)

Stair Arms looks like it has an event on, maybe a bit organised and pricey New offers & events at The Stair Arms Hotel. | Stair Arms Hotel
Otter Ferry is open around New Year but closes at 5 I think on the 31st
The Oystercatcher | About Us - Pub/Restaurant on the Beach

Must admit, having somewhere to meet inside would be nice, thinking back to how the weather can be.


----------



## 5andy (Dec 1, 2015)

Thanks Terry for pursueing this. Christine and I will be more than happy to commit to 2 - 3 nights if T/ Manor is the concencus view.
Sandy.


----------



## 2cv (Dec 1, 2015)

We'd also like to do this, and will book soon. It's dependent on a family health issue so can't totally commit just yet. I think it would be best if we do our own bookings.
Many thanks for setting this up, should be really good.


----------



## DavidB963 (Dec 1, 2015)

Sorry to far south for me.  SWMBO is working so cannot go that far.  Will head somewhere North methinks.

Dave
:have fun:


----------



## The laird (Dec 1, 2015)

DavidB963 said:


> Sorry to far south for me.  SWMBO is working so cannot go that far.  Will head somewhere North methinks.
> 
> Dave
> :have fun:



Roads are all main trunks David ,why not wait till nearer the time and get a road report ,the worst could be you get snowed in there with drink!


----------



## StreetSleeper (Dec 1, 2015)

Hello Terry,
Ann and myself would like to attend. At the moment we're booking two nights; 31st & 1st, leaving on the Saturday; we will contact Thurston Manor to organise and pay our booking. Hopefully see everybody there.

Rae & Ann

P.S. Thank you Terry for all your hard work.......it is appreciated.


----------



## The laird (Dec 1, 2015)

Well done terry,I'm wanting to attend but might have to leave it to the last minute.depends on the newborn grand baby and it's like Fiona's getting put to work at hosp at new year but will wait and see if anything can be done.
Will be gutted if can't make it.in process of making a washing oops fire pit.
Will keep watching ,think it will be a great turnout and I think a fair few from south o border


----------



## StreetSleeper (Dec 1, 2015)

runnach said:


> No worries and, not a lot of effort involved, few emails and a phone call. I'll be contacting Kathleen very soon to confirm our own booking, which will probably mirror your own dates.
> 
> Remember to mention "Wild Camping" this way we will all be within same area on site.
> 
> Cheers.



Hello Terry,
Ann will be contacting Kathleen tomorrow and, hopefully, that will be that sorted.
Now the next question, am I right in assuming that we will not be able to have "well controlled" fires?

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Dec 1, 2015)

The laird said:


> Will be gutted if can't make it



Hello Gordon,
It would be a shame if you weren't there, you'd definitely be missed.

Rae & Ann


----------



## DavidB963 (Dec 1, 2015)

runnach said:


> Sorry you can't make the venue, David. I hope you source another, which is closer to home for you both.
> 
> cheers.



Cheers for organising,  will plan to make a future one.  We will probably head for Stonehaven or if the weather permits out west of Inverness. 

Dave


----------



## StreetSleeper (Dec 1, 2015)

DavidB963 said:


> We will probably head for Stonehaven or if the weather permits out west of Inverness.



Hello Dave,
Sounds as good a place as any to bring in the bells. Hope you have a good one.

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Dec 1, 2015)

runnach said:


> I'll leave it a bit, then ask the question, or see the lay of the land



Hello Terry,
That's why I thought I'd ask you rather than they get bombarded with the same question, especially if the answer is no.

Rae & Ann


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Dec 2, 2015)

Sorry terry going to have to give this one a miss mate, we're going to spend it at a beach somewhere up the west coast hopefully. Cheers pal


----------



## StreetSleeper (Dec 2, 2015)

Well that's us booked. We're in from 31st to 2nd. See you there.

Rae & Ann


----------



## 2cv (Dec 2, 2015)

Thats us booked too, from 31st to 2nd. The lady taking the booking said that she'd try to put us all together.


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Dec 2, 2015)

runnach said:


> busy day today, I forgot to call them, be Friday now, as busy tomorrow, too. With EHU included, remember to bring them warm leccie fires and kettles, I can almost taste the Belhaven Best Bitter :lol-053:
> 
> Johnny, I'm sure pooch won't be a problem.



cheers bud, I`ll let you know, wifes humin n hawin just now, must be the mormones


----------



## StreetSleeper (Dec 2, 2015)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> must be the mormones



Hello Johnny,
Ann suffers from that and mad cow disease  only joking my dearest (if you read this).

Rae


----------



## mitch7880 (Dec 2, 2015)

*thurston manor*

i will phone them tomorrow and book if fire pit is allowed ile get a couple of bags of wood


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Dec 2, 2015)

runnach said:


> To be fair, you have a bit of a journey and, with this unknown problem at forth crossing, one would seriously have to consider whether a journey north or south, using bridge, is worth the hassle.




I`m the more adventurous out of the 2 of us, and will just up sticks and go for it, we used to always head off on bonfire night and new year to somewhere remote with the last van and the caravan cos one of our dogs just went to bits when fireworks went off, but shes no longer here so we aint been away the last 2 years and have just taken in the bells with family and friends, but hearing about the wild camping meets wet my appetite again, preferring the Falkirk Wheel type of setup to a holiday camp type setup, so thats why I asked about a new year meet, but we shall see what happens


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Dec 2, 2015)

runnach said:


> I only suggested Thurston Manor, as members here were asking for ideas for a venue, I mentioned TM, as I have used their sister site at Wooler 2 year back, at exactly same time.
> 
> 2CV mentioned Otter Ferry, downside to OT, it closes 17.00hrs on Hogmany. Kinghorn was mentioned, then died a death. PPN deal at TM, which includes EHU, is really good, with other facilities available if required. Which is handy depending on weather conditions.
> 
> ...



No probs mate, all cool, you cant keep everyone happy, I quite fancy it, we shall see, I`m still working on her LOL, all is not lost yet, and there will be plenty other meets


----------



## 2cv (Dec 2, 2015)

Many thanks for suggesting and arranging TM. Im sure it will be good and certainly a bargain. Might not be to everyones taste but the main thing is to have a good night and Im sure that those who attend will do that. 
Certainly no pressure to join in on anyone who would prefer something more outdoor, plenty of places for that too, and if thats what anyone's looking for Im sure they'll have a good night too.
Personally I often can't cope with the low outside temperatures at that time of year, rather socialise in a bit of warmth.


----------



## 5andy (Dec 3, 2015)

That's us finally booked. Two nights 31st and 1st.
"......should auld acquaintance be forgot........."
Sandy


----------



## mitch7880 (Dec 3, 2015)

*thurston meet*

thats me booked 31st working in morning till the 3rd and a party not bad ile need to watch the steps on the way oot


----------



## The laird (Dec 4, 2015)

*Thurston*

Spoke to work mate regarding t/m and he has used and says it's great,£1 to use pool (may not be open,indoor)clubhouse brilliant so much so he fancies bringing his cacao an down for the bells.not a bad word about it.well done telboy,


----------



## cowanhouse (Dec 5, 2015)

*new year*



Jimhunterj4 said:


> We don't mind meeting up for new year, some organising something ?



would like a scottish new year meet have not been able to attend meets this year 
b


----------



## The laird (Dec 5, 2015)

cowanhouse said:


> would like a scottish new year meet have not been able to attend meets this year
> b



Good to hear from you my man,hope all is good with you.
Gordon


----------



## StreetSleeper (Dec 5, 2015)

cowanhouse said:


> would like a scottish new year meet have not been able to attend meets this year
> b



Hello Dave,
Wondered where you'd been, hopefully see you at New Year.

Rae & Ann


----------



## mitch7880 (Dec 7, 2015)

terry any word about fire pits for thurston i forgot to ask when i booked cheers/ paul


----------



## StreetSleeper (Dec 7, 2015)

mitch7880 said:


> any word about fire pits



It's alright for you Paul, that's the least of our worries :boat: we'll probably have to take the scenic route. I suppose we could always leave at 3 o'clock in the morning to avoid congestion 

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Dec 7, 2015)

runnach said:


> Rae, I assume your north of the bridge?



Hello Terry,
Yes, you are correct, we're in the downtown metropolis, hub of the world, yes you've got it in one, Kirkcaldy. 

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Dec 7, 2015)

runnach said:


> Hopefully a ferry will be in place, soon?



Hello Terry,
We had one many years ago called the boat train. It left from Burntisland to Granton; this became redundant in 1890 due to the rail bridge. Unfortunately for us we have to go past Inverkeithing  and make our way to Kincardine so we get the traffic from both bridges; still I'm sure there won't be much traffic on the road over the festive season.

Rae & Ann


----------



## mitch7880 (Dec 8, 2015)

i will order up a couple of bags of wood for the drum ok /paul


----------



## StreetSleeper (Dec 8, 2015)

runnach said:


> unless you barge van over!



Hello Terry,
This is where a float-a-home or a dampervan would be a handy thing; we won't mention the V-dub as that's just a Volkswagen in a puddle.....I'll get my coat.

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Dec 8, 2015)

runnach said:


> Event tickets booked too.



This brings up a good point, I would like to ask who else has booked for the New Year's party? Speaking for Ann and myself, we haven't as yet.

Rae & Ann


----------



## mitch7880 (Dec 8, 2015)

i have booked a ticket for the bells/paul


----------



## 2cv (Dec 8, 2015)

streetsleeper said:


> This brings up a good point, I would like to ask who else has booked for the New Year's party? Speaking for Ann and myself, we haven't as yet.
> 
> Rae & Ann



We have.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Dec 8, 2015)

Looks like we're on car park duty then :lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:

Rae & Ann


----------



## mitch7880 (Dec 8, 2015)

terry no problem i can maybe push for a third bag if need bee/paul


----------

